# Good, cheap vacuum!



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

So I was in dire need of a new vacuum, and settled on this one due to its low cost. 

It was about 50 bucks at Wally World. It so much GUNK out of the carpets that I was disgusted! It made the carpets looked refreshed and the carpets just felt cleaner. It was well worth the money. :clap:


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I also just bought a Eureka from Walmart. It's the Eureka Smart Boss Ultra Hepa, and it is wonderful as well. We paid about 150.00 and are very pleased.

We have owned the Oreck and an expensive Hoover and they don't compare.

I think those Eureka's are great!


----------



## 10Gauge (Jun 5, 2008)

Another place to check out are some of these places that are going out of business, like Linen N' Things and Mervyns (in California).


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I couldn't get the link to open correctly, but does your new vacuum have a canister or a bag? I am debating on whether I want one with a canister and air filter, or a simple bag like I have now. DM has a canister vacuum, and I can't seem to empty the canister without making a bigger mess than the one I just vacuumed up! 

Sorry if I stole your thread.


----------



## JmrHike (Sep 17, 2008)

I decided to buy myself a nice new diason a year ago. I figure spend the money once and be done. Well, its been about a year, and the vacumm doesn't suck! I'm very disappointed bc I laid down a pretty penny iwht the hopes of high quality. So my advice on what NOT to buy would be a diason.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I will never, ever have a bagless again. They are very messy, that is what my hoover was. It also had the filter that was "self-cleaning"...yeah right. Go with the traditional bagged variety.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

lickcreek said:


> I couldn't get the link to open correctly, but does your new vacuum have a canister or a bag? I am debating on whether I want one with a canister and air filter, or a simple bag like I have now. DM has a canister vacuum, and I can't seem to empty the canister without making a bigger mess than the one I just vacuumed up!
> 
> Sorry if I stole your thread.


It has a canister. I personally like canisters rather than bags...I just have to empty them gently in the trash can...or outside.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I cheat .
with two hairy dogs and 4 people with very long hair most vacs bite the dust quick.
we have a kerby and have to clean out the bearing on the beater bar midway through the living room.
so I picked up a old hoover upright on trash day, tossed the bag and connected my 16 gallon shop vac to it . This picks up even the cat hair without a problem .
I keep joking that In going to get a parking lot sweeper to use .


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

PyroDon said:


> I cheat .
> with two hairy dogs and 4 people with very long hair most vacs bite the dust quick.
> we have a kerby and have to clean out the bearing on the beater bar midway through the living room.
> so I picked up a old hoover upright on trash day, tossed the bag and connected my 16 gallon shop vac to it . This picks up even the cat hair without a problem .
> I keep joking that In going to get a parking lot sweeper to use .


I cant seem to imagine how this must work....


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

aaronwesley94 said:


> I cant seem to imagine how this must work....


Its actually pretty simple the shop vac hose attaches to where the bag would on the hoover . this effectively increase's the suction ,both vacs are plugged in but neither has to work as hard as they are combined .
Granted its not the most graceful looking contraption but it gets the job done .
It also has dual filtering in that the shop vac has a bag as well as a canister filter .
I believe theres a pic somewhere on this site under the heading of "******* vac "


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Good night! Doesn't that vacuum the carpet itself right up along with the dirt?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

aaronwesley94, I was kindof thinking the same thing, but in my case, my carpet is so old and dirty, that might be a good thing! LOL! But then I thought about how awkward it must be to maneuver, and I really don't need any help tripping myself up! But that must do an awesome job of cleaning!!


----------



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

I bought a $40 shop vac at Lowe's. We have old hard wood floors and this gets the dirt out of the crevices that the Eureka canister vac didn't get. I absolutely love it.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Don't those shop vacs blow out a lot of air!? Seems as if it would create a dusty mess.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

aaronwesley94 said:


> Don't those shop vacs blow out a lot of air!? Seems as if it would create a dusty mess.


I use a drywall bag in mine as well as the canister filter . 
doesnt even blow dust when sucking ashes around the fire place. 
they work much better with the 2" hose though.
with all the dog hair and bark chips that get drug in here a shop vac is a must .
Theres an attachment you can get that works like a rainbow water bath vac as well


----------

